# JL Audio 10W6v3 vs Sundown Audio SA 10



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Just wondering... hopefully Mike is going to model for me. Trying to decide on what 10 or 10's to put in my 2013 Civic. The SA 10 is half the price of the JL, but fear it may not sound as good.

.5 cubic foot box sealed with 500 watts

*Sundown SA 10*
Re: 4.29 ohms
Fs: 35.4 Hz
VAS: 10.13 L
Qes: 0.52
Qms: 5.41
Qts: 0.48
Le: 3.41 mH
BL: 20.40 NA
Mms: 230 g
Sens: 81.0
RMS: 600 Watts

*JL Audio 10W6v3*
Free Air Resonance (Fs) 30.12 Hz
Electrical “Q” (Qes) 0.543
Mechanical “Q” (Qms) 9.228
Total Speaker “Q” (Qts) 0.513
Equivalent Compliance (Vas) 0.821 cu ft / 23.25 L
One-Way Linear Excursion (Xmax)* 0.75 in / 19 mm
Reference Efficiency (no) 0.11%
Efficiency (1 W / 1 m)** 82.7 dB SPL
Effective Piston Area (Sd) 49.303 sq in / 0.0318 sq m
DC Resistance (Re)*** 6.452 Ω
Continuous Power Handling (RMS) 600 W
Recommended RMS Amplifier Power 200 - 600 W
Nominal Impedance (Znom) Dual 4 Ω


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JL Audio 10W6v2 vs Sundown Audio SA 10*



> .5 cubic foot box sealed with 500 watts


Does the amp has a hi-pass filter?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JL Audio 10W6v2 vs Sundown Audio SA 10*

The JL is D4 so it's 500 watts at 8 ohms, the SA is a D2 so it's 500 watts at 4 ohms, both modeled without a HPF.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: JL Audio 10W6v2 vs Sundown Audio SA 10*

I will have ability to add HPF of my choice.

The JL amp puts out 500 watts at 2 or 4 ohms.

Doesn't look like a lot of difference there.

Thanks!


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

What about going with a single 12 to save on money ? Or a 13 if you go with the jl's. just an idea


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JL Audio 10W6v2 vs Sundown Audio SA 10*

With 250 watts going to the JL there's virtually no difference in output between the two. No HPF required on either as they are both under Xmax.


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: JL Audio 10W6v2 vs Sundown Audio SA 10*

If you were going ported, I could offer more help. But I've had a w6v2 sealed in .6 cut ft, and currently I have 2 sa10's in 2.5 cu ft ported on 1500 rms. They sound as good or better than the jl. And obviously have way more output. Not that it's a fair comparison.


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: JL Audio 10W6v2 vs Sundown Audio SA 10*

SQ from JL audio is very good,i dont ever owned another sub ,build some other brand,s for friends in the past.
The Sundown i dont know well,i think a good woofer,
If you take the JL ,beter build the closed box like they say on the JL site.
In a big box the Xmax is gonna give you problem,s.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: JL Audio 10W6v2 vs Sundown Audio SA 10*

To clarify ... the one JL D4 will see 500 watts if I use the JL 900/5 because the 500 watt mono channel in it is rated at 500 watts into 2 or 4 ohm. 

HOWEVER, I really want to run a pair of 10's, so if I use the 900/5, each sub will see 250 watts. I am not so sure that is sufficient power and headroom for those subs... either the 10W6v3's or the SA 10's.

So, I was thinking of moving from the 900/5 amp to the Zed Leviathan lll amp, which will do 660 watts into 4 ohms. If I use it to get me up to 330 watts per sub, I pretty much have to use the dual JL 10W6v3 subs so that I can present it a 4 ohm load. Zed does not recommend a 2 ohm load on the Leviathan lll, which is what I would have with dual SA 10 D2's. Unless Jacob has some D4's tucked away somewhere.

I wish there was a 5 channel amp that put out a little more power in that 5th mono channel, but I think 330 watts would be pretty decent on each of those JL 10's.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

For the size of a 5 channel amp you could use two stackable amps ie the alpine pdx line of amps. Just an idea


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: JL Audio 10W6v2 vs Sundown Audio SA 10*

My plans are to install the sub box where it will give me about 4 inches of clearance between the back of the seats and the box so that I can mount the amps on the box, out of sight, so to speak. 

Like this in one of my previous installs:










Or like this... in one of my older installs:










------------------------------

Below is what I have to deal with now... about 24 inches wide by about 10 inches high ... of good open area. 










About half of that 24 inches goes to the MS-8. The other to an amp. The JL 900/5 fits fine on that other half. Both of those units are very similar in size, both are stacked on top of each other in my F150 now.

Even the Leviathan might cause an issue with it being 16 inches wide. Of course I could make sure the box is far enough from the rear wall so that if needed the amp corners could be partially covered, but still clear. It just wouldn't look as nice when opened, but really not a big deal.

In other words... it would be hard to stack amps if I mount them there.

However... you still may have a good answer there. The PDX-V9's are about 10 x 7, so a pair would not take up much more than the Leviathan.... and that would give me 200 watts x 4 on the front stage and 500 watts to each sub. :nerd:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

2 JL's and 2 SA's with 500 watts. The JL's would have a 2-3 db advantage. Both would be using about half their rated Xmax.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

So if I went with a pair of 500 watt amps... so that each sub gets up to a full 500 watts, I could push the limits of each sub.

Is 3db worth $400 more? I don't think I would ever use all the power to experience that extra 3db that the JL's would be capable of.

My main concern now is if the SA's are as clean as the JL's at high output.


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Oct 7, 2010)

Have you thought about running one sub in a ported box? 1 sa10 in 1.25 net tuned to 32 hz on 500 rms would be a nice setup. I have 2 in 2.25 net at 32hz running 1 ohm off my sundown saz-1500d. I can run them as hard as I want and they don't get hot or bottom out. One ported should have similar output to 2 sealed on 500 Watts.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I never have been much of a fan of ported boxes. I think I have tried 4-5 over the years and every single time ended up taking it out and installing a sealed box. Plus I would rather keep it simple... sealed is just the right amount of work for me to worry with.


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok, do you have room to run a single 15 sealed? That would give you a big step up in cone area and keep output high with only 500 Watts on tap. But I don't know how much height you have to work with. One of the best sounding car stereos I've ever heard was one Fi Q 15 in a sealed box running on 1000 Watts and a fully active 3 way front stage.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think it would be cutting it close.

Here's the thing. I know that the one 10W6v3 will likely sound great, as it does in my wife's car on 500 watts. If I double that, it won't be a problem. The PDX-V9's seem to really be the answer for solving the power and keeping me within size constraints. However, it would be nice to save a little on the subs if possible. I am still waiting on some pricing on the JL's, so maybe they won't be too bad, but I fear they will be. I know I can't go wrong with those.

I like the idea of having plenty of headroom for the front stage too. The PDX-V9's will give me 200 watts to each mid-bass driver and 200 watts to each tweeter.


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Oct 7, 2010)

Well since you already know that you will like the sound of the jl's and want to go sealed. You should use them, especially since the sa series was designed to be used ported. Why gamble on something you're not sure of in a less than optimal use.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They model well... and they appear to be designed for sealed or ported. I am curious what it is about them that is not good sealed. 

I know a lot of these kids like their eyeballs popping out so if it can't do 150db at 50Hz when it is sealed, yet they can get that by tuning it, they automatically diss the sub in a sealed enclosure... when in reality it has the best sound quality in the sealed vs the one note bass of the ported. Not that these particular SA drivers are that way... just saying it is hard to trust kids on this stuff... and that is mostly what I see on those car forums.


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Oct 7, 2010)

That's why I don't spend time on any car audio sites except ssa forum. I'm not saying that they won't perform in a sealed box. I'm just relaying what Jacob (the owner of sundown and designer of the sa sub) has said himself. The sa series can be used sealed or ported, but ported is recommend. The sa was designed to get loud while sounding good, have great power handling, and be affordable. I've used a lot of sundown products and I've been very happy. I'm about to replace my 2 sa10's with 3 sa8 v2's. To save space in my town car's odd shaped trunk. I've also had an assortment of jl equipment and was pretty happy with it. So either way you'll have a nice sounding system.


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

If you are such a big JL fan I would buy those,for myself i never buy anyting else.
Never heard a sub play like a JL audio, how loud you play it,it stay,s clear,
And indeed i would not go for the ported version,because i have a friend how did it.
It played not like a JL anymore in a ported box


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I know... hard to go wrong with the JL's... I know they will be good. I may as well spend the money and be done with it. :spend:


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Jl's just come with a big price tag. That isy biggest hang up with them.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I just ordered a pair of 10W6v3's from my buddy Steve at AudioX in Florence, AL. He gave me a good deal on them. Still expensive, but I think they will be worth it because they have excellent low and clean output.


Now I have to make a decision on the amps. The PDX-V9's seem to be the most reasonably priced units... a pair for about $850 and they will fit pretty easy with the MS-8.


----------



## msmith (Mar 18, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> I just ordered a pair of 10W6v3's from my buddy Steve at AudioX in Florence, AL. He gave me a good deal on them. Still expensive, but I think they will be worth it because they have excellent low and clean output.


You have chosen wisely.


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Very good Choice Sonny,that,s money well spend.
I build some for living and HT use,and car in the past also for myself,

After 2 years of my last build ,i am still impressed by the clear sound at extreme volume.
Last week i watched Pulse,the is a litlle piece in it that make the house really move.
Output 20hz strong holding to 10 hz,the 2x 13 W3 make the house :hsd:
I give them wat tey can take,that low contant really make,s them going to the Xmax,
I love how that feels and sounds.

Gonna follow this,see how the JL,s work for you,better sad how good.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I will start up a build thread before too much longer. This one may take me several weeks.


----------

